# Intel.imperitive



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2022)

Can we get a community vote on whether we allow our resident troll, Intel.imperitive to stay if he'll stfu long enough to actually learn something, or hit him with the perma ban hammer?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.


just to u alone


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.


doxxing.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> doxxing.


I'm not doxxing?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.



Shit you are new aren't you, any other boards would have banned you already or scammed then banned you!

No reason needed, just a click of the button and all your demands get shoved up your ass!


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm not doxxing?


technically you doxxed yourself.
but its still doxxing. its all in how you spin it!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Shit you are new aren't you, any other boards would have banned you already or scammed then banned you!
> 
> No reason needed, just a click of the button and all your demands get shoved up your ass!


Gheez sorry dude. I shouldn't have used the word demand, suggest I would say. My bad man.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

i see this going in a flame forum direction sooner than later.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

I felt threatened by you @Intel.imperitive 

Hurt my feelzzz. I may never recover….


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.


This board is not a democracy. We don't amend rules for the hell of it.

On the other side of the coin, I don't perma-ban people just because the community requests it. There needs to be a valid reason.

With that said, you continually put out information to people on the forum on substances, protocols, etc. that you clearly don't have experience or a firm understanding of. This is my only issue with you.

You think by adding a disclaimer saying "but I'm a noob, don't listen to me" makes things okay. It doesn't, and I or others have to go in and correct your information, tell the person not to listen to you (because you give bad guidance), explain why what you said is wrong, and then give the correct information, and hope that other newbies that see your post don't take you seriously. This adds a lot of overhead to my day to day tasks.

I have no issue with you being here to learn, or even to be part of the community, but you really need to stop chiming in on things you don't know yourself.

By all means stick around, ask questions, learn from everyone about training, diet/nutrition, supplements and PEDs. But please control yourself from chiming in as if you are an expert on everything.

I'm no expert on training, I know enough to understand that I should delegate the answer to someone else. You will often see me calling for RiR0, CJ, or others who are better versed on that topic. Similarly, you need to know when to shut up and let someone else answer first. Then sit back and learn/absorb the information and ask questions if you want more insight.

The way you have been doing things is not helpful. I know you think it is but it isn't, it actually creates more work for us to do so that people aren't misguided by your statements.

You don't go into a professors class and attempt to teach his physics class; instead you take a seat and listen and learn from the lectures. That is exactly what you need to do here.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

I've decided to stop giving advice anyways, I do actually wanna be wanted on the forum.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

For what it's worth, I voted for him to stay.

I see Intel is trying to be part of the community, which I encourage and support. He just needs to listen more, and speak less on these topics.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I've decided to stop giving advice anyways, I do actually wanna be wanted on the forum.


I would like you to be on the forum. I actually do like that you ar eager. People who are eager and driven usually end up becoming good contributing members eventually.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This board is not a democracy. We don't take amend rules for the hell of it.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I don't perma-ban people just because the community requests it. There needs to be a valid reason.
> 
> ...


Yeah alright. Dammit you type faster than me. I won't be giving advice anymore. Sorry everyone <3


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I felt threatened by you @Intel.imperitive
> 
> Hurt my feelzzz. I may never recover….
> 
> View attachment 20229


He's quoting zyzz here. He used to always say that dumb shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's quoting zyzz here. He used to always say that dumb shit.


Oh. My feelzzz don’t matter. 🥺


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. My feelzzz don’t matter. 🥺


You weren't even born with feelz, everyone knows that. You aren't fooling anyone 🤣


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

@BigBaldFeelzGuy


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm still giving advice on DNP though. I got 4 heavy cycles.

In general, I'm waving the white flag 

🏳️🏳️🏳️🏳️


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm still giving advice on DNP though. I got 4 heavy cycles.
> 
> In general, I'm waving the white flag
> 
> 🏳️🏳️🏳️🏳️


No, only gay stuff, gay stuff is your only pass on advice!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm still giving advice on DNP though. I got 4 heavy cycles.
> 
> In general, I'm waving the white flag
> 
> 🏳️🏳️🏳️🏳️


dnp lol your skinny puke ass should only give advice on sucking dicks


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm still giving advice on DNP though. I got 4 heavy cycles.
> 
> In general, I'm waving the white flag
> 
> 🏳️🏳️🏳️🏳️


Run a 5th cycle. This time go for broke. Double your highest dose, wait no, triple it. Quit being such a puss and see how high you can run that DNP. Yolo.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

How do you not see that what he’s doing is attention seeking?

Oh, you don’t have kids. This is a BIG thing. Absent positive attention for being actually GOOD at something, they crave bad attention. Kids will literally lash out, move furniture, carry on, throw tantrums, say inappropriate things, just to attract attention. Just to have people notice and acknowledge them.

You are rewarding his bad behavior by giving him the attention he so desperately craves.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Actual medical professionals have tried and failed to turn @Intel.imperitive into a productive person. What're you gonna teach him that those people couldn't?

He's a liability now and he's gonna stay a liability regardless of any "coaching".


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 2, 2022)

Man I guess I haven't been paying attention. I was not aware of the trend with this guy giving dangerous/bad advice.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yes please!


If you'd like, if you want to PM me before you reply to something in the DNP forum, and share what you want to post then I can help you understand what is good or risky about your post.

Similarly, if you have questions in other threads outside the DNP forum then please ask them. It is one of the few ways you will truly gain a robust understanding of the topics at hand 

I don't dislike you at all, and I'd like to help you be successful in the future. Part of that is going to require re-education of what you think you know, and asking questions instead of making statements is a fast way to re-educate yourself.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Actual medical professionals have tried and failed to turn @Intel.imperitive into a productive person. What're you gonna teach him that those people couldn't?
> 
> He's a liability now and he's gonna stay a liability regardless of any "coaching".


I don't believe anyone is unredeemable. I have patience for people who are willing to admit they don't know nearly as much as they thought they did.

With intel I see a very active member who clearly wants to be part of a community. I've also seen him put himself out there, sharing his current physique which is skinny fat and even sharing his mental health history. To me this doesn't strike me as the actions of someone who intentionally wants to be a liability, or to be a hindrance to the community.


Only time will tell if coaching will or will not turn him around and make him an asset instead of a liability.

I'm willing to make that investment of time. And if it doesn't pan out then I'll gladly eat my words and admit I was wrong.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't believe anyone is unredeemable. I have patience for people who are willing to admit they don't know nearly as much as they thought they did.
> 
> With intel I see a very active member who clearly wants to be part of a community. I've also seen him put himself out there, sharing his current physique which is skinny fat and even sharing his mental health history.
> 
> ...


And if a new member actually takes his advice and fucks themselves up beyond repair, you're cool with being complicit?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't believe anyone is unredeemable. I have patience for people who are willing to admit they don't know nearly as much as they thought they did.
> 
> With intel I see a very active member who clearly wants to be part of a community. I've also seen him put himself out there, sharing his current physique which is skinny fat and even sharing his mental health history. To me this doesn't strike me as the actions of someone who intentionally wants to be a liability, or to be a hindrance to the community.
> 
> ...



I see gay trolling!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> And if a new member actually takes his advice and fucks themselves up beyond repair, you're cool with being complicit?


Was I complicit when methyl Mike told a teenager what steroids to use recently? Am I ever complicit when anyone here says something stupid? The answer is no I'm not; I can only be held 100% accountable for my own actions.

I am not responsible for any members, but I can take special interest to help members turn themselves around when I see a genuine interest from them in wanting to make that change.

Luckily I'm a mod, so if worse comes to worse I can edit/delete posts or ban him.

Do you have a problem with me trying to turn a person around who is eager and has well meaning intentions but is currently missing the mark?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Was I complicit when methyl Mike told a teenager what steroids to use recently? Am I ever complicit when anyone here says something stupid? The answer is no I'm not; I can only be held 100% accountable for my own actions.
> 
> I am not responsible for any members, but I can take special interest to help members turn themselves around when I see a genuine interest from them in wanting to make that change.
> 
> ...


No, I think what you're offering is incredibly generous and big-hearted.

Alas, I am an embittered, grumpy fuck who also thinks that it's doomed to be a fruitless endeavor.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Alas, I am an embittered, grumpy fuck who also thinks that it's doomed to be a fruitless endeavor.


Im never going to say you're wrong on this 🤣. If he didn't seem eager to genuinely be part of the community, then I wouldn't invest any time in him.

I'm okay if this doesn't pan out. I can always fall back on the ban hammer to vent my frustration if it falls on its face 😁


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

I've sent Intel a couple of PMs with some initial mentoring. I even told him that I'd like to see him put more focus on diet/nutrition and training... because PEDs only shine once you have those things dialed in, therefore PEDs are secondary.

If you guys see him asking questions, then I hope you will embrace it and guide him down the right path and help grow his knowledge base and even his perspective on how to look at the things we do. I will be doing the same with him.

However, if you see him giving bad advice instead of asking questions/learning, then please continue to respond as you guys have been doing so far.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've sent Intel a couple of PMs with some initial mentoring. I even told him that I'd like to see him put more focus on diet/nutrition and training... because PEDs only shine once you have those things dialed in, therefore PEDs are secondary.
> 
> If you guys see him asking questions, then I hope you will embrace it and guide him down the right path and help grow his knowledge base and even his perspective on how to look at the things we do. I will be doing the same with him.
> 
> However, if you see him giving bad advice instead of asking questions/learning, then please continue to respond as you guys have been doing so far.


Gotcha. When he does well, I’ll pat him on the head or give him a biscuit.

But when he squats a steamy wet shit on the family room floor, I’ll whack him hard on the nose with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 2, 2022)

I voted stay.

He might be a little rough around the edges but I think there is hope for him to become a respectable member.

We'll get you sorted out...I'll learn ya how.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Gotcha. When he does well, I’ll pay him on the head or give him a biscuit.
> 
> But when he squats a steamy wet shit on the family room floor, I’ll whack him hard on the nose with a rolled up newspaper.


Hah, this is 100% fair and all that I'm asking 😁


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Also, I'm 100% gonna continue to be a miserable prick when he posts stupid shit.

It's my civic duty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

hes a ugly little fucker too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

those are the types i really enjoy kicking out of the club or bar..Man would i love to choke that kid


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, I'm 100% gonna continue to be a miserable prick when he posts stupid shit.
> 
> It's my civic duty.


I support this as well; sometimes a swift kick to the balls is the best way to get the point across.

Even I need someone to do this with me. It's one of the reasons I like @Trump or even @BigBaldBeardGuy. They never minded pm'ing me to tell me how I messed up; usually in regards to handling people... but that's besides the point. I respect when people do take the time to mentor me in that way.

My point is that sometimes a guy needs a bit of testicular roshambo in his life. Kick away sir! 😁


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> hes a ugly little fucker too


can't help there..

I can teach a man, but I can't fix his ugly.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> can't help there..
> 
> I can teach a man, but I can't fix his ugly.


@GymRat79 can you help @Intel.imperitive applying some "war paint"... make him all pretty like you 😂🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I support this as well; sometimes a swift kick to the balls is the best way to get the point across.
> 
> Even I need someone to do this with me. It's one of the reasons I like @Trump or even @BigBaldBeardGuy. They never minded pm'ing me to tell me how I messed up; usually in regards to handling people... but that's besides the point. I respect when people do take the time to mentor me in that way.
> 
> My point is that sometimes a guy needs a bit of testicular roshambo in his life. Kick away sir! 😁


Those PMs I sent you were pictures of my wiener. It has nothing to do with you messing up. How do you get the two confused? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> hes a ugly little fucker too


Are the girls in highschool loved that photo!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Are the girls in highschool loved that photo!


Yes, you have the kind of physique that high school girls aspire to.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yes, you have the kind of physique that high school girls aspire to.


More like had, will be there in a cycle though!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Those PMs I sent you were pictures of my wiener. It has nothing to do with you messing up. How do you get the two confused? 🤷‍♂️


I thought it was your thumb 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I thought it was your thumb 🤷‍♂️


show him what a real cock looks like sendo


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I've decided to stop giving advice anyways, I do actually wanna be wanted on the forum.


That is obvious and probably your biggest mistake, caring what other people think. Wanting to be wanted etc. 

Be yourself, if people like you or not you cannot control. But putting on a show hoping to get everyone's approval/validation is not cool and we see through it...


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. My feelzzz don’t matter. 🥺


Such a tough burly man you are. With a beard even.

But I know your weakness, I Know what even big burly men get weak in the knees for, giddy like schoolgirls even.......

 PONIES!


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Well I swung a dead even heat in favor of letting him stay. The die hard free speech advocate in me doesnt want to let him go. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Are the girls in highschool loved that photo!


I'm guessing it was an all boy school. This is probably the sHE.


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Ok having read his retarded ramblings in another thread just now, I am changing my vote. If @Send0  wants to let him stay I say ok with the caveat that he forever bear a green title and some kind of mark of stupidity to serve as warning for newbs not to listen to anything he says. That will save us a lot of time jn the future.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Ok having read his retarded ramblings in another thread just now, I am changing my vote. If @Send0  wants to let him stay I say ok with the caveat that he forever bear a green title and some kind of mark of stupidity to serve as warning for newbs not to listen to anything he says. That will save us a lot of time jn the future.


You guys act like a vote is going to get him banned; again this board is not a democracy. All this thread is doing is creating a mob for something that won't happen.

Just keep doing what you guys have been doing when he says something stupid, and I'll do my thing with him to try to turn him around as a member. Don't worry about anything else.

There's no need for all these theatrics. 🙄


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You guys act like a vote is going to get him banned; again this board is not a democracy. All this thread is doing is creating a mob for something that won't happen.
> 
> Just keep doing what you guys have been doing when he says something stupid, and I'll do my thing with him to try to turn him around as a member. Don't worry about anything else.
> 
> There's no need for all these theatrics. 🙄


It’s not a democracy but there’s no requirement for us to not like that jackass or barring anyone from saying the dude is full of bullshit. 

The guy is a troll. 

You can climb that high road and “coach” him if it makes you feel better. I’m not going that route. I’ll stay down here on the low road and fling shit at the fucker.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2022)

Si/ug has never been about banning people for shit advice. There's always been that one or so member that makes  you bite your lip whenever they chime in on a subject they have no business doing so. 

 Eventually, they realize they're put on blast, shut the fuck up  and learn from those in the know, or just fucking leave on their own.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not a democracy but there’s no requirement for us to not like that jackass or barring anyone from saying the dude is full of bullshit.
> 
> The guy is a troll.
> 
> You can climb that high road and “coach” him if it makes you feel better. I’m not going that route. I’ll stay down here on the low road and fling shit at the fucker.


That's why I said keep doing what you're doing with your posts, and I'll do my thing to try to turn him around. Obviously you guys have a reason to dislike Intel.imperitive, and that's fine. But to keep acting like high school drama queens and announce a person is changing their vote? As if that mattered in the first place 🤣🤣🤣

It's natural for people to not like each other, especially with the way Intel has gone about things on this board.

Hell, I hate 98% of you ass hats. I do love you though BBBG, you make my pp go schwing!! 😘


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's why I said keep doing what you're doing with your posts, and I'll do my thing to try to turn him around. Obviously you guys have a reason to dislike Intel.imperitive, and that's fine. But to keep acting like high school drama queens and announce a person is changing their vote? As if that mattered in the first place 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> It's natural for people to not like each other, especially with the way Intel has gone about things on this board.
> 
> Hell, I hate 98% of you ass hats. I do love you though BBBG, you make my pp go schwing!! 😘


Nobody here is green enough to really expect you to ban the dude over a poll. We just felt like bitching and drawing attention to the kid, the expectation is that he will be a little embarrassed and improve. You holding his hand is only going to stall his progress. If anything do what a good moderator would do and stay out of it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's why I said keep doing what you're doing with your posts, and I'll do my thing to try to turn him around. Obviously you guys have a reason to dislike Intel.imperitive, and that's fine. But to keep acting like high school drama queens and announce a person is changing their vote? As if that mattered in the first place 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> It's natural for people to not like each other, especially with the way Intel has gone about things on this board.
> 
> Hell, I hate 98% of you ass hats. I do love you though BBBG, you make my pp go schwing!! 😘


I know you like me. And I like you. 

The high school drama is funny. Changing votes is funny. I like picturing a big roided up guy contemplating whether a skinny little curry fucker is worth voting to keep. 🤣 That image is better than any funny thing on TV or in the movies. Hell, picturing that skinny curry fucker researching roids is fucking funny, especially when he tries to give advice and keeps slamming his tinny Indian pee pee in his front door.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Nobody here is green enough to really expect you to ban the dude over a poll. We just felt like bitching and drawing attention to the kid, the expectation is that he will be a little embarrassed and improve. You holding his hand is only going to stall his progress. If anything do what a good moderator would do and stay out of it.



Exactly why I did what I did in the Primo vs Deca thread, needed to try to nip it in the bud before a new person gets hurt. Don't need him inflated so big that he becomes the newest Meso source lol.

They think they know more then they do then start doing more then they should!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know you like me. And I like you.
> 
> The high school drama is funny. Changing votes is funny. I like picturing a big roided up guy contemplating whether a skinny little curry fucker is worth voting to keep. 🤣 That image is better than any funny thing on TV or in the movies. Hell, picturing that skinny curry fucker researching roids is fucking funny, especially when he tries to give advice and keeps slamming his tinny Indian pee pee in his front door.


Calling me a curry fucker little bit racist no? Imagine I called you a crack*r or a black guy a nig*er


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Calling me a curry fucker little bit racist no? Imagine I called you a crack*r or a black guy a nig*er


ban hammer may be coming the the n word


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> ban hammer may be coming the the n word


words are just letters in a sequence. If someone is offended, its by their own choice.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Calling me a curry fucker little bit racist no? Imagine I called you a crack*r or a black guy a nig*er



Curry is good though!

Twist that shit into a positive not a negative, curry isn't a bad thing!


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Calling me a curry fucker little bit racist no? Imagine I called you a crack*r or a black guy a nig*er





lifter6973 said:


> ban hammer may be coming the the n word


No ban hammer, I take things within the context they're used. He was merely giving an an example, albeit an extreme one.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 2, 2022)

Is it too late to vote for snacks?


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i see this going in a flame forum direction sooner than later.


We're getting closer!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

what about ginder ? Is that racist ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

intel looks like he should open a 7/11 and stop this silly steroid talk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> intel looks like he should open a 7/11 and stop this silly steroid talk


Yeah? Well, At least they had CocaCola slushies and other flavours. I bet you don't have slushies.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah? Well, At least they had CocaCola slushies and other flavours. I bet you don't have slushies.


see now we are on topic you are qualified to give advice on...slushies have at it intel


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 2, 2022)

If you don't like someone either e fight or ignore.
Cry less


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

What he needs to do is make a few trays of curry goat and send them to various members so they can experience a 3rd world colon cleanse...


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you don't like someone either e fight or ignore.
> Cry less


I wasn't reporting him or anything lol. I'm not GymRat to be doing that even In the flame forum!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

@CJ and I disagree on the curry fucker comment. I don't think it's ban worthy, but it's walking pretty damn close to the line.

Talk all the shit you guys want when it's deserved, but let's squash any potential racist comments or pejoratives related to a person's race.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What he needs to do is make a few trays of curry goat and send them to various members so they can experience a 3rd world colon cleanse...


Goat is delicious; don't knock it until you try it. 

I had a big bowl of goat biryani last night. It was good AF.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> We're getting closer!!!


After my last experience, I won't be moving this to the flame forum.

I'm waiting to see who fucks up here. Context of course matters. With that said it's important to remember that no one is above the rules.

Talk shit like we normally do to each other, but let's be careful not to tread into the racist waters. We are a better board than that, and there's zero tolerance for that kind of talk here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> After my last experience, I won't be moving this to the flame forum.
> 
> I'm waiting to see who fucks up here. Context of course matters. With that said it's important to remember that no one is above the rules.
> 
> Talk shit like we normally do to each other, but let's be careful not to tread into the racist waters. We are a better board than that, and there's zero tolerance for that kind of talk here.


which experience was that? did it go wrong?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> which experience was that? did it go wrong?


With gymrat, and after I moved one of his threads he let out pure racism in the flame forum. As you guys know the flame forum is unmoderated, so I couldn't do a thing about it in there.

I don't want to move this to the flame forum, and open the door to racist comments flying left and right.. especially since I know everyone in this thread is not racist.

I know you guys are more creative than to have to resort to those type of insults 😅


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you don't like someone either e fight or ignore.
> Cry less


You have not been paying attention my friend.

We have seen the proper protocol in play.

When you don't like someone here, you say you will fight them in person in your hood and invite them to your corner store by giving them the address and then telling them to let you know when you have arrived. In reality though you will be outside of your corner store waiting for them and loosening up your busted ankle so you can pounce like the man beast you are.

Come on man.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Goat is delicious; don't knock it until you try it.
> 
> I had a big bowl of goat biryani last night. It was good AF.


Did you get it spicy. Please tell me you got it spicy! And did you get the mint sauce?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did you get it spicy. Please tell me you got it spicy! And did you get the mint sauce?


Of course it was spicy, any other way is just wrong. Also got plenty of mint sauce.

I also had palak paneer, chana daal tarka, chicken charga, and of course some fresh naan.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Of course it was spicy, any other way is just wrong. Also got plenty of mint sauce.
> 
> I also had palak paneer, chana daal tarka, chicken charga, and of course some fresh naan.


Try butter chicken next time!


----------



## shackleford (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> After my last experience, I won't be moving this to the flame forum.
> 
> I'm waiting to see who fucks up here. Context of course matters. With that said it's important to remember that no one is above the rules.
> 
> Talk shit like we normally do to each other, but let's be careful not to tread into the racist waters. We are a better board than that, and there's zero tolerance for that kind of talk here.


i figured you wouldnt. i just see it going that direction


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2022)

I say it’s a as easy as this..


And click your gone!!!


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I say it’s a as easy as this..
> View attachment 20252
> 
> And click your gone!!!


With all the boot licking Intel is doin he's not getting banned anytime soon if ever. Kid has no shame.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 2, 2022)

There always has and will always be trolls and people just out to start the drama.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @CJ and I disagree on the curry fucker comment. I don't think it's ban worthy, but it's walking pretty damn close to the line.
> 
> Talk all the shit you guys want when it's deserved, but let's squash any potential racist comments or pejoratives related to a person's race.


Good god. I was joking. “Curry fucker” is racist? Ok. Well, thank you for not doing the Cancel Culture thing. Silly. Look at all the fag and gay references we all toss around here. 

If someone called me a Budweiser-drinking motherfucker, I’d laugh. I can’t even think of a “racist” term that someone could call me that I DIDN’T think was funny. 

I’ll select my words better. Cut out all humor. We’ll be bland and dry. Just like merry ol England. 

And I’m personally offended by @Send0 gianormous schlong. That’s one big representation of “toxic masculinity” and you know we can’t have toxic masculinity, especially at a bodybuilding and steroid forum. Let’s keep all these words the least offensive as possible peoples. 🙄 Crazy crazy crazy. Curry fucker being offensive. LOL!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

sendos a white knight lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

You can only say curry fuxker if you've actually fuxked a bowl of curry 


Or a goat that looks like Jessica Alba


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can only say curry fuxker if you've actually fuxked a bowl of curry
> 
> 
> Or a goat that looks like Jessica Alba



But the Alba goat has to be fuxkin the curry as well...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> But the Alba goat has to be fuxkin the curry as well...


Bro. Imma add that all to the spank bank. That’s fantasy material at its finest.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bro. Imma add that all to the spank bank. That’s fantasy material at its finest.



I just looked at your avi 😭😭


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just looked at your avi 😭😭


Yea. New me! I don’t want to be mistaken for a racist anymore. Gotta fly a new flag!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2022)

People like intel force a board to incur hidden costs not easily measured. But the costs are real nevertheless. How do you measure the loss of quality posts by experienced veterans in a Primo v Deca thread, where the loss of posts occurred because the vets were just too weary to post in the thread because idiots like intel had already pissed all over it, and the vets felt it just wasn’t worth the effort. 

It’s a real loss. And the point is that keeping idiots like intel around does have costs.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Run a 5th cycle. This time go for broke. Double your highest dose, wait no, triple it. Quit being such a puss and see how high you can run that DNP. Yolo.



Add Tren and slin @Intel.imperitive


Send0 said:


> After my last experience, I won't be moving this to the flame forum.
> 
> I'm waiting to see who fucks up here. Context of course matters. With that said it's important to remember that no one is above the rules.
> 
> Talk shit like we normally do to each other, but let's be careful not to tread into the racist waters. We are a better board than that, and there's zero tolerance for that kind of talk here.



I havnt seen any racism here other than that one skinhead and Gymrat

We are all ignorant fucks, but I'd like to think people here have a high enough IQ to not be racist


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good god. I was joking. “Curry fucker” is racist? Ok. Well, thank you for not doing the Cancel Culture thing. Silly. Look at all the fag and gay references we all toss around here.
> 
> If someone called me a Budweiser-drinking motherfucker, I’d laugh. I can’t even think of a “racist” term that someone could call me that I DIDN’T think was funny.
> 
> ...


Curry fucker is funny.
If laughing at that is racist, then I'm racist
I should go and notify my wife that I'm racist, shes going to be fucking pissed.


JuiceTrain said:


> You can only say curry fuxker if you've actually fuxked a bowl of curry
> 
> 
> Or a goat that looks like Jessica Alba



My uncle is Indian (Rao)
He makes curry good enough to actually fuck.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. New me! I don’t want to be mistaken for a racist anymore. Gotta fly a new flag!



Fucking Queer


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good god. I was joking. “Curry fucker” is racist? Ok. Well, thank you for not doing the Cancel Culture thing. Silly. Look at all the fag and gay references we all toss around here.
> 
> If someone called me a Budweiser-drinking motherfucker, I’d laugh. I can’t even think of a “racist” term that someone could call me that I DIDN’T think was funny.
> 
> ...



All humor aside, you are well aware that it targeted a person's race. Let's not pretend you were oblivious as to how your insult was constructed and targeted.

You are better than this, and I certainly know you are wittier than to have to rely on something like "curry fucker". You could have gone with goat fucker (every country has goats), or the tried and true universal ghey 😅


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> All humor aside, you are well aware that it targeted a person's race. Let's not pretend you were oblivious as to how your insult was constructed and targeted.
> 
> You are better than this, and I certainly know you are wittier than to have to rely on something like "curry fucker". You could have gone with goat fucker (every country has goats), or the tried and true universal ghey 😅



yes
but they literally
actually
not even joking
Fuck goats in places like Afghanistan

My buddy has actual footage on NVG and Thermals.

More than once

So yeah
Racist.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fucking Queer



Fuck off. It makes me feel pretty. 

I’m a big petulant child. Let me be me for a day and allow my impulsive immaturity to run its course.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Curry fucker is funny.
> If laughing at that is racist, then I'm racist
> I should go and notify my wife that I'm racist, shes going to be fucking pissed.


Intel is indian, and curry is Indian. It's not necessarily racist but it's pretty damn close considering the intention was to target his ethnicity.

I like how people pretend something isn't what it is 🙄.

It's not ban worthy, but it's a fine line to walk.. and an easy one to accidentally cross when you are already walking so close to said line. It also opens the door to others thinking it's okay to pile shit on top of the intial joke.

I've been on forums long enough to know that once something gets going, that others will dog pile on top. Add to the fact that a person's intent is not always easily read through text over the internet. This is something that's just best to avoid.

I wouldn't make Ukrainian jokes; to be fair I wouldn't even know how to start. I wouldn't target anyone's ethnicity... that's a low bar.

If anyone disagrees with me then that's fine, it doesn't change my position or my request to not target a person's race or ethnicity.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> yes
> but they literally
> actually
> not even joking
> ...



You changed your avi too 🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck off. It makes me feel pretty.
> 
> I’m a big petulant child. Let me be me for a day and allow my impulsive immaturity to run its course.



I stand with you hombre

I typed "Gayest flag ever" into google



	

		
			
		

		
	
Did not dissapoint at fucking all.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> yes
> but they literally
> actually
> not even joking
> ...


They fuck goats everywhere... Case in point, I heard Canadians were the biggest goat fuckers of them all.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> They fuck goats everywhere... Case in point, I heard Canadians were the biggest goat fuckers of them all.



It was one time
and it looked like Jessica Alba


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You changed your avi too 🤣🤣


Sensitive people often rebel through subtleties. Now we know BBBG is actually emo, let's be more sensitive to his feelings and choice of insults 🥺


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Intel is indian, and curry is Indian. It's not necessarily racist but it's pretty damn close considering the intention was to target his ethnicity.
> 
> I like how people pretend something isn't what it is 🙄.
> 
> ...



I'd like to say that intention counts for a lot
and its coming from BBBG

If it came from Gymrat I'd agree, someone with a history of racism ya know?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

I changed mine too,
I typed "Chinese chicken wing" 😭😭


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> All humor aside, you are well aware that it targeted a person's race. Let's not pretend you were oblivious as to how your insult was constructed and targeted.
> 
> You are better than this, and I certainly know you are wittier than to have to rely on something like "curry fucker". You could have gone with goat fucker (every country has goats), or the tried and true universal ghey 😅


India isn’t the only country with curry fuckers. Thailand has curry too. And I’m sure even one of them Thai dudes (sorry @GymRat79 I use “dudes” to include the LadyBoys - anyone with a dick really) has stuck their little Asian pee pee into the Thai curry and given it a little of the in and out.

*Universal Disclaimer: No races were harmed as part of this posting. Any offense, whether real or imagined, is the sole responsibility of the reader. The aforementioned writer makes no representation or guarantees regarding the offensiveness created in your own mind based upon the mere reading of words on a screen. Words are just words and won’t break your bones. Fuck your soft feelings.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> India isn’t the only country with curry fuckers. Thailand has curry too. And I’m sure even one of them Thai dudes (sorry @GymRat79 I use “dudes” to include the LadyBoys - anyone with a dick really) has stuck their little Asian pee pee into the Thai curry and given it a little of the in and out.
> 
> *Universal Disclaimer: No races were harmed as part of this posting. Any offense, whether real or imagined, is the sole responsibility of the reader. The aforementioned writer makes no representation or guarantees regarding the offensiveness created in your own mind based upon the mere reading of words on a screen. Words are just words and won’t break your bones. Fuck your soft feelings.



Thai curry is better than Indian curry

Malaysian curry is the best, period


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd like to say that intention counts for a lot
> and its coming from BBBG
> 
> If it came from Gymrat I'd agree, someone with a history of racism ya know?


So we should let everyone say things that target people's race, unless that person is a known racist?

I'm sure you see the flaw in the logic here.

How about we just don't target race when the context is an argument, debate, negative feedback? Other contexts may allow for it to be clear that it's a joke, but much harder to separate that when the dialogue in a thread is already targeting a person negatively.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I changed mine too,
> I typed "Chinese chicken wing" 😭😭


I thought that was one of your Tinder dates. 🤔


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thai curry is better than Indian curry
> 
> Malaysian curry is the best, period


But Stephen Curry is the bestest curry of them all.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I thought that was one of your Tinder dates. 🤔



🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> India isn’t the only country with curry fuckers. Thailand has curry too. And I’m sure even one of them Thai dudes (sorry @GymRat79 I use “dudes” to include the LadyBoys - anyone with a dick really) has stuck their little Asian pee pee into the Thai curry and given it a little of the in and out.
> 
> *Universal Disclaimer: No races were harmed as part of this posting. Any offense, whether real or imagined, is the sole responsibility of the reader. The aforementioned writer makes no representation or guarantees regarding the offensiveness created in your own mind based upon the mere reading of words on a screen. Words are just words and won’t break your bones. Fuck your soft feelings.


Again, you knew exactly what you were doing. Stop playing oblivious and innocent.

If the context of the thread wasn't an attack on one person, then the joke would be benign. However this thread is inflammatory by nature since it targets a single person.

The conversation in the thread is fine. I even let other insults fly in this thread without saying anything, but we have a zero tolerance policy on racism.

I like everyone in this thread and was just telling everyone to watch what they say, given the context and nature of the thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> But Stephen Curry is the bestest curry of them all.


Perfect @CJ That’s a Curry and I’d fuck him! That would make me a Curry fucker. I guess Steph’s wife is racist since I’m assuming she’s fucked him.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2022)

Spend your entire life lifting weights and people will remember you as a weightlifter, unless you spend one of those nights having consensual sex with a goat, in which case you will forever be known as a goatfucker, lol.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Spend your entire life lifting weights and people will remember you as a weightlifter, unless you spend one of those nights having consensual sex with a goat, in which case you will forever be known as a goatfucker, lol.


See guys, perfect example of how to do this right 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perfect @CJ That’s a Curry and I’d fuck him! That would make me a Curry fucker. I guess Steph’s wife is racist since I’m assuming she’s fucked him.


Wait, what just happened here?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> See guys, perfect example of how to do this right 🤣🤣🤣


👍 Yep. Loud and clear. Fuck as many goats as possible. If you’re gonna be called a goatfucker, you better be the best goatfucker around.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> But Stephen Curry is the bestest curry of them all.



I'd fuck him


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd fuck him


You couldn't even get Seth Curry


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'd fuck him


You’re a Curry Fucker


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Again, you knew exactly what you were doing. Stop playing oblivious and innocent.
> 
> If the context of the thread wasn't an attack on one person, then the joke would be benign. However this thread is inflammatory by nature since it targets a single person.
> 
> ...



I think I might need “coaching” regarding my posts. Can I PM you my posts before I post them?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think I might need “coaching” regarding my posts. Can I PM you my posts before I post them?


No sir, you may not 😂


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 2, 2022)

I come into this thread and two avatars got me thinking its June already


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> I come into this thread and two avatars got me thinking its June already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change your avatar too. We’re all nicer and less offensive to the pussies!


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Change your avatar too. We’re all nicer and less offensive to the pussies!


done


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

How can you be racist against a food


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

Timeout on the field....🛑✋🏾

Who the hell is @CurryFocker 🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 2, 2022)

Man this thread really took off.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How can you be racist against a food



You're only racist if you'd fuxk it...


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You're only racist if you'd fuxk it...


Wouldn't it be the opposite?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Wouldn't it be the opposite?



Sex is for rasict cuz rasict have sex


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 2, 2022)

Boy some of these threads get off track. Far off track, haha.

I'll just say this. Intel spouts advice way more than he asks questions. That's why I'm not a fan. It doesn't seem like he really wants to actually learn, maybe he can change my mind. Doubt it.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sex is for rasict cuz rasict have sex


Thank you for this invaluable education


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Thank you for this invaluable education



😉


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sex is for rasict cuz rasict have sex



Hey @BigBaldBeardGuy
Put that in the spank bank search...rasict sex 😭😭


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How can you be racist against a food


He's Indian, the insult used a dish part of Indian culture to insult him.

It's borderline, but we've all seen people dogpile on whoever a thread is beating up on. We don't need to deal with someone fully crossing the racist line just because they saw someone say something borderline and now think it's okay. I think some members don't realize exactly how much influence they have over others, and the impact their words have, or maybe they just don't care 🤷‍♂️

We mods have to deal with the bickering, report system, whining, and figuring out if a ban should be given and who should get it. I don't enjoy this, nor do I enjoy people being ganged up on, and I certainly don't appreciate comments that border on racism.

Context matters, but when the point of a thread is to bash someone (right or wrong) then racism has a zero tolerance policy.

Be men, don't be boys.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

I won't explain again, nor will I be replying to this thread again. However I will be quietly watching and waiting.

Have a good weekend


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I won't explain again, nor will I be replying to this thread again. However I will be quietly watching and waiting.
> 
> Have a good weekend


Ok. I’m going to eat dinner now. I’ll probably have a hamburger since those are great to fuck. Warm and greasy on one and the other side is brioche. 

I fuck ALL foods regardless of nationality or race. The guys that fuck one food exclusively are fascist nationalistic racists.


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 2, 2022)

*What a fucking mess this is.

Mods* - stop being pussies and start banning people who are shitting all over this forum, which was once great - when idiot spammers like this *were not tolerated.*

I have been mad at this for a long ass time…

And nobody has the fucking balls to say it. 

Current rules allow so much fuckery to every single daffodil troll that it is beyond my comprehension. 

This forum has become *activity numbers>quality.* 

How many more great members will have to leave for this fucking nonsense to end? Absolute fucking dog shit.

HAVE A MOTHERFUCKING DAY, EVERYONE.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> *What a fucking mess this is.
> 
> Mods* - stop being pussies and start banning people who are shitting all over this forum, which was once great - when idiot spammers like this *were not tolerated.*
> 
> ...


Last time I chime in.

1. Be mad, but I will never submit to a mob. Often times people are running on pure emotion. If we did everything the mob wanted, then eventually there'd be the same 10-20 people left who all circle jerk each other and there'd never be anyone new. Seems like a good way to kill a forum IMO.

2. You see an idiot spammer, I see a young man who wants to try to be part of a community but is doing it in the wrong way. He wants to be recognized as part of the community, but is trying to hard to show that he has value to provide. These are things that could be fixed with mentoring.... maybe...

3. We have way too many jaded mf'ers on this forum. Frankly many who do more bitching than they do with helping others, or who help others in a very bitchy way. We need fresh blood; ideally people who are eager and very active. But I agree we need said new people to not be idiots.

4. As I said earlier, I will be trying to mentor Intel imperitive. If he can turn around then he can become a good contributing member; which would be nice given how active he is.

5. If said mentoring doesn't workout, then guess what... I'm a mod and still have the ability to ban.


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> People like intel force a board to incur hidden costs not easily measured. But the costs are real nevertheless. How do you measure the loss of quality posts by experienced veterans in a Primo v Deca thread, where the loss of posts occurred because the vets were just too weary to post in the thread because idiots like intel had already pissed all over it, and the vets felt it just wasn’t worth the effort.
> 
> It’s a real loss. And the point is that keeping idiots like intel around does have costs.


My sentiments exactly. Exactly!


----------



## TomJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So we should let everyone say things that target people's race, unless that person is a known racist?
> 
> I'm sure you see the flaw in the logic here.
> 
> How about we just don't target race when the context is an argument, debate, negative feedback? Other contexts may allow for it to be clear that it's a joke, but much harder to separate that when the dialogue in a thread is already targeting a person negatively.


Damn right we should. 

Fuck white people. Cracker ass, can't be out in da sun witout burning ass, bland ass food havin ass, no dancing ass mutha fuckas

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Last time I chime in.
> 
> 1. Be mad, but I will never submit to a mob. Often times people are running on pure emotion. If we did everything the mob wanted, then eventually there'd be the same 10-20 people left who all circle jerk each other and there'd never be anyone new. Seems like a good way to kill a forum IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but no need for further ones. 

I only imagine to be the voice of those who are not being listened to, also those who who once were ‘fresh blood’ and tried to add some good to the community but were outshined by the idiots…

It is absolutely wonderful there are men out there who feel like they’re ought to be a fatherly figure to the lost, but is this the place for such thing? This is the sole biggest reason why nearly every new member comes and goes. And who does sign up to a bodybuilding forum just to have their screens trashed with troll threads and promises of “re-education”? I do not see how this belongs here and for this I am sorry. 

But… You have to decide what you are. As a forum and a whole. Mentoring club to the youth and a laughing stock all in one, or a respected forum where knowledgeable people *and *sincere learners alike can meet and truly nourish the goal that once was?

So many rules for the normal folk but nothing to govern the constant trolling and spamming - where is the logic? Trying to be all inclusive yet losing everyone *but *the ones you should be trying for.

*How can this forum stay alive if it puts trolls above the true members trying to accomplish something? *

I am sad everytime I think what this place was when I joined in 2017… What it is now. Grab for post counts and shit. Who gives a flying fuck if this is one of the most active bodybuilding forums if there is no *substance* left?

Goodbye and farewell,
-Xyo


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 3, 2022)

@Send0  Intel is not a newb he is a meso reject just an FYI maybe now you will understand that he is A TROLL. You can not help him he is the way he wants to be, a troll! You are being trolled, is this making sense yet?????


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 3, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> Thanks for the reply, but no need for further ones.
> 
> I only imagine to be the voice of those who are not being listened to, also those who who once were ‘fresh blood’ and tried to add some good to the community but were outshined by the idiots…
> 
> ...


I’m sad that you’re leaving. But that was a badass farewell.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 3, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> Thanks for the reply, but no need for further ones.
> 
> I only imagine to be the voice of those who are not being listened to, also those who who once were ‘fresh blood’ and tried to add some good to the community but were outshined by the idiots…
> 
> ...



That was very well said
Sorry couldnt have gotten to know you better.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> Thanks for the reply, but no need for further ones.
> 
> I only imagine to be the voice of those who are not being listened to, also those who who once were ‘fresh blood’ and tried to add some good to the community but were outshined by the idiots…
> 
> ...


If you think the loudest people on the forum aren't represented, and if you think trolls are being coddled and protected, then I suggest you actually spend more time being active here.

Just like I told others, I have no time or patience for dramatics. Wish you well, regardless of whether you stay or leave.

Later 🙄


----------



## Joliver (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Last time I chime in.
> 
> 1. Be mad, but I will never submit to a mob. Often times people are running on pure emotion. If we did everything the mob wanted, then eventually there'd be the same 10-20 people left who all circle jerk each other and there'd never be anyone new. Seems like a good way to kill a forum IMO.
> 
> ...




I voted stay....can I still be in the mob? 

I'd still like to see some blood or something. 😐

Preferably not mine.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If you think the loudest people on the forum aren't represented, and if you think trolls are being coddled and protected, then I suggest you actually spend more time being active here.
> 
> Just like I told others, I have no time or patience for dramatics. Wish you well, regardless of whether you stay or leave.
> 
> Later 🙄


Still on that high road, I see. 

@Intel.imperitive is known as @Habib over on MESO. Habib. Yes, you read that right. And you think I’m walking borderline racism?

He’s a piece of shit. There is no “enthusiasm to learn”. He’s a flat out TROLL. You’re sense of “wanting to do the right thing” is blinding you. 

“Habib” will continue to erode this forum. The famous skinny Indian pics he shares aren’t even him. Go ahead, ask him for a picture with today’s date and UGBB written on a crumpled piece of paper. I’ll eat MY words if he can produce that. Hell, he can PM the picture to you. It’s not happening either way.


----------



## xyokoma (Apr 3, 2022)

All’s good, dudes.
I’ve said goodbye to this forum a long time ago, haven’t most of us anyways?! 

I have been onto many adventures but I have not deemed this place worthy to share them. And now there is truly nothing to come back for.

But lastly, @Send0 - You are a good guy and I hold no hard feelings towards you.
But you are incredibly *biased *and honestly, I don’t think you knew that before now.

Your _personal projects_ should *never* be above  multiple members’ concerns. 

So while you may not be responsible for people who may take Intel’s advice… You are undoubtedly responsible for every single member who leaves because they could no longer deal with your lenience to your personal re-education subjects( which should have *absolutely zero place here). 

When the time comes…* Admitting your fault and eating your words will be worthless because the damage will have been done. I only see it logical to act in such way which will avoid this outcome. This also happens to be a way which looks out for the *majority* of the board, not a singled out person you selfishly believe you can reform… 

But I am not biased, nor am I a mod.

Do as you wish.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. My feelzzz don’t matter. 🥺


Well now that you have this ultra woke pic as your avatar they def do 200%


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> nor am I a mod.
> 
> Do as you wish.


No you're not a mod, nor do you know the direction we get from Mugzy. Nor do you actually see how many true spammers I ban every day, or half the other things I do around here.

Thank you for permission to do as I wish. 🙄

Before I became a mod, I was much like everyone else. Now that I've been a mod for a while my perspective is much different. 

Walk a day in my shoes and I guarantee your perspective will change as well.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Still on that high road, I see.
> 
> @Intel.imperitive is known as @Habib over on MESO. Habib. Yes, you read that right. And you think I’m walking borderline racism?
> 
> ...


You and constantly worrying about the forum eroding. First it was with Mindlessworks, and now it's Intel.

This forum has been running for years upon years, and these kinds of people have come and gone. Nothing has burned to the ground.

More dramatics.


----------



## Dex (Apr 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> those are the types i really enjoy kicking out of the club or bar..Man would i love to choke that kid


Geez, you really don't like this guy.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You and constantly worrying about the forum eroding. First it was with Mindlessworks, and now it's Intel.
> 
> This forum has been running for years, and these kinds of people have come and gone. Nothing has burned to the ground.
> 
> More dramatics.


I'm just here to crack jokes and let everyone know I'm the biggest guy on the forum.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

Dex said:


> Geez, you really don't like this guy.


I would also like to be choked at @Bro Bundy but in a different setting


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You and constantly worrying about the forum eroding. First it was with Mindlessworks, and now it's Intel.
> 
> This forum has been running for years upon years, and these kinds of people have come and gone. Nothing has burned to the ground.
> 
> More dramatics.


Yea. I’m sorry. @xyokoma just left. She didn’t seem very happy. Not dramatic at all.

I’m worried about the forum and you’re busy being self-righteous. 🤷‍♂️ I’ll do better.

It’s why I said a couple weeks ago “I should go full troll mode”. You appreciate those tiny turds more. @MindlessWork is king Troll. Every forum he posts to turns to shit because he encourages that retarded behavior. Trolls beget more trolls just like @1bigun11 pointed out earlier today.


----------



## PZT (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn some long posts in this thread


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If you think the loudest people on the forum aren't represented, and if you think trolls are being coddled and protected, then I suggest you actually spend more time being active here.
> 
> Just like I told others, I have no time or patience for dramatics. Wish you well, regardless of whether you stay or leave.
> 
> Later 🙄


This is true. I know both @Send0 and @CJ have deleted troll accounts but they do give those accounts a chance to act proper first.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

xyokoma said:


> All’s good, dudes.
> I’ve said goodbye to this forum a long time ago, haven’t most of us anyways?!
> 
> I have been onto many adventures but I have not deemed this place worthy to share them. And now there is truly nothing to come back for.
> ...


Regardless of whatever the fuck people think is going on here, IMO, this is still one of the better forums out there.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm just here to crack jokes and let everyone know I'm the biggest guy on the forum.


Ok Tiny


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ok Tiny


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Regardless of whatever the fuck people think is going on here, IMO, this is still one of the better forums out there.



Agreed


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Agreed



Just look at my fat little Chinese chicken chomper...where else you gonna get that at


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. I’m sorry. @xyokoma just left. She didn’t seem very happy. Not dramatic at all.
> 
> I’m worried about the forum and you’re busy being self-righteous. 🤷‍♂️ I’ll do better.
> 
> It’s why I said a couple weeks ago “I should go full troll mode”. You appreciate those tiny turds more. @MindlessWork is king Troll. Every forum he posts to turns to shit because he encourages that retarded behavior. Trolls beget more trolls just like @1bigun11 pointed out earlier today.


You're worried about absolutely nothing. And if I'm being frank, I find your crusades far more distracting and off-putting than most of the trolls... the majority of them which I do ban but you never notice that for some reason.

We will never see eye to eye on this.

You talk about me and the high road/high horse? Kettle meet pot... this forum has been operating fine for countless years, and it doesn't need you to save it or to start never to ending crusades against those you dislike or deem worthless.

You go on about trolls, yet you never say anything about one well known real troll that we have around here. Makes your position on trolls very confusing when you ignore the one true troll we have on the forums.

It's not like we get lots of new members who sign up and stick around long term. I give people an opportunity at redemption, and will offer an opportunity to be mentored a little if they are receptive to it. If they are not, well these things have a way to sort themselves out.

I want to grow our *active* user base and get them contributing worth while information. When you see someone who's active, but misguided, then that is an opportunity to sit them down privately, discuss the issues, and maybe offer mentoring.

I am trying to improve the forum by investing more time into the people. Banning is easy and lazy, and while I do use this tool when deserved... it does nothing to truly make lasting change into the future when used blindly without question


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Just look at my fat little Chinese chicken chomper...where else you gonna get that at


Fuck off. Ok fuuuucccckkkk off I had comedy gold typing as you said this about you pic and now it's ruined. Now It's back to the drawing board


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're worried about absolutely nothing. And if I'm being frank, I find your crusades far more distracting and off-putting than most of the trolls... the majority of them which I do ban but you never notice that for some reason.
> 
> We will never see eye to eye on this.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. This one registered with me. Good post. 

And the troll you’re talking about was here before me. The non-toyota Japanese car handle. Yes, I know. Yes. He doesn’t seem to be going anywhere anytime soon. 

And I wouldn’t give mindless half as much shit if he wasn’t hiding here behind an alt-handle then swoops back in as Mindless when the other MESO guys came over. That’s troll behavior and I want to make a point that he wasn’t and isn’t one of us. We didn’t bring him here. He was hiding here.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fair enough. This one registered with me. Good post.
> 
> And the troll you’re talking about was here before me. The non-toyota Japanese car handle. Yes, I know. Yes. He doesn’t seem to be going anywhere anytime soon.
> 
> And I wouldn’t give mindless half as much shit if he wasn’t hiding here behind an alt-handle then swoops back in as Mindless when the other MESO guys came over. That’s troll behavior and I want to make a point that he wasn’t and isn’t one of us. We didn’t bring him here. He was hiding here.


He was here as alleycat. I knew who he was before you pointed it out. He's always been quiet here for some reason.

Speaking personally, I don't associate anyone with anything. I don't even truly associate MESO guys with MESO; it was just an easy way for me to reference the mass influx of new members we got several months ago. As far as I'm concerned, you guys are UGBB guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2022)

Dex said:


> Geez, you really don't like this guy.


not one bit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Intel is indian, and curry is Indian. It's not necessarily racist but it's pretty damn close considering the intention was to target his ethnicity.
> 
> I like how people pretend something isn't what it is 🙄.
> 
> ...


what about as long as its funny u cant get banned..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2022)

tons of racists shits thats funny out there


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

...


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He was here as alleycat. I knew who he was before you pointed it out. He's always been quiet here for some reason.
> 
> Speaking personally, I don't associate anyone with anything. I don't even truly associate MESO guys with MESO; it was just an easy way for me to reference the mass influx of new members we got several months ago. As far as I'm concerned, you guys are UGBB guys.


AlleyCat or @AlleyFox?
Many said AlleyFox is Mindless. I think that is your point as he did seem quiet here before the Meso influx.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> AlleyCat or @AlleyFox?
> Many said AlleyFox is Mindless. I think that is your point as he did seem quiet here before the Meso influx.


AlleyFox


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey everybody just one of those green cherries jumping in the juicy drama. This is my first forum I've join and probably the last. Sure there are a lot of fuck sticks that pop out of the woods but hey it's the internet. The way I look at it we need that. It's nice bashing the trolls. Everyone needs to vent somehow. Can't walk the streets chewing up people because apparently it's a sensitive world these days. A smart adult should be able to see who is about this world and the wannabes that try way to hard. I'm extremely open to listening to others experience and the lessons they learned. The seniors here can be trolls but you can tell the difference. Being trolled doesn't mean that you guys don't give valuable lessons. This is the gym culture that I want. A bunch of ass holes that throw iron and talk shit doing it. It's balanced I think. With mom and dad watching (@CJ and @Send0 you guys decide which is which) it's fair. If people give stupid advice they are going to be in for a lengthy ass chewing by the members. Hate seeing seniors leave but I get it. After seeing the same stupid shit over and over it probably drives you crazy.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> AlleyFox


Fox, cat .. what's the difference really? 🦊🐱


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm getting jealous that a tool like mindless is getting so much glory and Fame while I'm over here getting none wtf? He doesn't even lift weights!


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 3, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I'm getting jealous that a tool like mindless is getting so much glory and Fame while I'm over here getting none wtf? He doesn't even lift weights!


That's not a bad thing. You probably wouldn't like the kind of groupies in here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I'm getting jealous that a tool like mindless is getting so much glory and Fame while I'm over here getting none wtf? He doesn't even lift weights!


Good point!

Tomorrow we bash @Methyl mike 

Anyone want to book Monday? The schedule shows we have limited availability.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 3, 2022)

Not to derail a thread about what is and what is not racist or how to properly have intercourse with food seasoning but has the issue of Intel’s claimed schizophrenia been addressed?  I don’t feel any discussion about  him has any merit until it has. If Intel is truly a schizophrenic, and based on some of his comments in the chat I would say that he is, then we need to take into account that this can radically affect his perception of reality and how interacts with it and others in it. I say we keep him.  

I’m also heavily in favor of free speech and everything that comes with it. The entire world has gone soft and it makes me sick. Say what you will and be prepared to back it up or be annihilated. Speak your mind. If your information is wrong this board has demonstrated, in the very short time I’ve been here, that it is more than capable of policing itself.  Bullshitters and trolls as well as experienced vets are all held accountable.  Let’s keep it that way without constantly having to defer to a mod or have mods get involved so frequently.

For the record Ayesha Curry is the only curry worth fucking.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> After seeing the same stupid shit over and over it probably drives you crazy.



This man deserves a mini kit-Kat and a five cent raise...


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> This man deserves a mini kit-Kat and a five cent raise...


Make it a Klondike. 🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 3, 2022)

WoW. I can’t I just read thru all these pages… sometimes it’s amazing to me how life is given to some of these threads.
There is a lot of borderline racist insinuating things said around here..
WGAF!!! We are all men. Well most of us @GymRat79.
There is homophobic and gay shit thrown around all the time..

I truly believe it’s only to try and make good humor… 
This thread is off the rails.
Curry Fucker… hilarious.
Never even heard that before..
I knew the goat fucker thing..🤮🤮 
So now I will interject some shit because it would not be normal if 
BLB DID NOT..
If this offends you I am sorry in advance…


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

Temp ban on everyone in thread...


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Temp ban on everyone in thread...


No no

Mod-administered mentorship programs for everybody in thread.


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

This is a no win situation being a moderator. We're trying to be a lightly moderated forum, where members self police. We don't want to over moderate, which many of you have or would complain about. We only want to step in when absolutely necessary. 

As for demanding specific people being banned, I'd like to inform you that several of you calling for the banning of certain members have also had members call for YOUR banning. So be careful what you wish for.

Food for thought.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> This is a no win situation being a moderator. We're trying to be a lightly moderated forum, where members self police. We don't want to over moderate, which many of you have or would complain about. We only want to step in when absolutely necessary.
> 
> As for demanding specific people being banned, I'd like to inform you that several of you calling for the banning of certain members have also had members call for YOUR banning. So be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Food for thought.



In my defense
I've always called Intel an idiot
So I'm not jumping on the bandwagon
If anything, I was on the wagon from the start.

I'm a trend setter.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

No one's ever wanted to ban the Juice... can't all be Juicey like me 😎🧃

-edit-
Gotta upgrade the swagg...😎🍹 *sip*


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Liking fatties isn't a bannable offense


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Liking fatties isn't a bannable offense


Nor is making pancakes that require a steak knife to eat.


This is why the UGBB culture is going down the toilet.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> This is a no win situation being a moderator. We're trying to be a lightly moderated forum, where members self police. We don't want to over moderate, which many of you have or would complain about. We only want to step in when absolutely necessary.
> 
> As for demanding specific people being banned, I'd like to inform you that several of you calling for the banning of certain members have also had members call for YOUR banning. So be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Food for thought.


You can ban me for today for making the thread. Maybe that'll make intel happy lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Liking fatties isn't a bannable offense


It should be. 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

😡🍹


----------



## ftf (Apr 3, 2022)

I voted against you, Intel. I feel bad about it, especially in light of your mental health issues, but I don't want UGBB to be a babysitting forum. Your posts are like booby traps for newer members that don't know about you. It drags down the quality of the forum.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 3, 2022)

Many of us had to learn to listen. Ur not the only one.  So learn to listen.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> I voted against you, Intel. I feel bad about it, especially in light of your mental health issues, but I don't want UGBB to be a babysitting forum. Your posts are like booby traps for newer members that don't know about you. It drags down the quality of the forum.


Why would you feel bad about that?

Just because @Send0 is an extraordinarily generous person doesn't mean that the rest of us have to suddenly placate an idiotic child with a personality disorder.


----------



## ftf (Apr 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Why would you feel bad about that?
> 
> Just because @Send0 is an extraordinarily generous person doesn't mean that the rest of us have to suddenly placate an idiotic child with a personality disorder.


Sometimes I get mad when they screw up my order at McDonald's. Then I think, they are doing the best they can, at least they aren't one of these lames living in a tent and holding a sign. They are both trying to participate in society and contribute. 
That's why I feel bad, I'm soft.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> Sometimes I get mad when they screw up my order at McDonald's. Then I think, they are doing the best they can, at least they aren't one of these lames living in a tent and holding a sign. They are both trying to participate in society and contribute.
> That's why I feel bad, I'm soft.


Nah, that's an admirable character trait. It just needs to be tempered by a fair dose of skepticism.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> Sometimes I get mad when they screw up my order at McDonald's. Then I think, they are doing the best they can, at least they aren't one of these lames living in a tent and holding a sign. They are both trying to participate in society and contribute.
> That's why I feel bad, I'm soft.


They need a UGBB, Special Olympics Version, for the window lickers here, lol. Don’t ban them, just redirect them to the Window Licker forum, lol.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> They need a UGBB, Special Olympics Version, for the window lickers here, lol. Don’t ban them, just redirect them to the Window Licker forum, lol.


+1 vote for a window licker sub forum

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> They need a UGBB, Special Olympics Version, for the window lickers here, lol. Don’t ban them, just redirect them to the Window Licker forum, lol.


😔 back to the short bus, just like in grade school.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> You can ban me for today for making the thread. Maybe that'll make intel happy lol


If I could, I would ban everyone who posted in this thread... I would ban myself as well 🤣


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If I could, I would ban everyone who posted in this thread... I would ban myself as well 🤣


That would save you so much time !


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> +1 vote for a window licker sub forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yeah we kind of already have that with our Meso reject sub  
Many of us refuse to only post there though like me for instance....
I release my insanity and stupidity on everyone.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> This is a no win situation being a moderator. We're trying to be a lightly moderated forum, where members self police. We don't want to over moderate, which many of you have or would complain about. We only want to step in when absolutely necessary.
> 
> As for demanding specific people being banned, I'd like to inform you that several of you calling for the banning of certain members have also had members call for YOUR banning. So be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Food for thought.




Ban me then. 🤷‍♂️ I think that would be great. Keep the @Intel.imperitive and @MindlessWork and get rid of me. 

I’m sure that would work well. Ban members that contribute a mix of quality info and entertainment that keeps people glued to the “dramatics”. But keep the guys that give shit advice because they aren’t about this lifestyle at all. 👍

I’m not walking on thin ice hoping and praying that the benevolent moderators don’t “give me what I wish for”. That’s fucking lame.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ban me then. 🤷‍♂️ I think that would be great. Keep the @Intel.imperitive and @MindlessWork and get rid of me.
> 
> I’m sure that would work well. Ban members that contribute a mix of quality info and entertainment that keeps people glued to the “dramatics”. But keep the guys that give shit advice because they aren’t about this lifestyle at all. 👍
> 
> I’m not walking on thin ice hoping and praying that the benevolent moderators don’t “give me what I wish for”. That’s fucking lame.


Drama.. how about just calm down. Not everything has to be a hyperbole or an over reaction to a post that was meant to show the flaw in such an approach to calling for ban votes.

CJ's point, and I think you know this, was that you really don't want a situation where people can vote whether someone is allowed to stay here or be perma-banned. That system would be abused non stop.

There are plenty of situations where people get heated over relatively nothing, and start calling for bans. This is not a system anyone would want if it came down to it. People would be voting to ban each other left and right, until there were only 2 people left on the forum 🤣.

Instead you guys get the flame forum, where you can tear each other down to your hearts content.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ban me then. 🤷‍♂️ I think that would be great. Keep the @Intel.imperitive and @MindlessWork and get rid of me.
> 
> I’m sure that would work well. Ban members that contribute a mix of quality info and entertainment that keeps people glued to the “dramatics”. But keep the guys that give shit advice because they aren’t about this lifestyle at all. 👍
> 
> I’m not walking on thin ice hoping and praying that the benevolent moderators don’t “give me what I wish for”. That’s fucking lame.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m not walking on thin ice hoping and praying that the benevolent moderators don’t “give me what I wish for”. That’s fucking lame.


As far as this comment..  no one is asking anyone to think of us this way.

Matter of fact, I think I said several times that this isn't a democracy, I don't care what you guys "vote" for, and that I don't care what people think about me.

I'd be surprised if you in particular have never been a mod somewhere. If you have then you know that you really can't care if people like/support you, or if they hate you and want to shit down your throat.

So neither CJ or I care about or want that type of behavior from the members here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Drama.. how about just calm down. Not everything has to be a hyperbole or an over reaction to a post that was meant to show the flaw in such an approach to calling for ban votes.
> 
> CJ's point, and I think you know this, was that you really don't want a situation where people can vote whether someone is allowed to stay here or be perma-banned. That system would be abused non stop.
> 
> ...



Instead of preaching to me like I’m a 5 year old, why don’t you look at this thread like the majority of us are (and it’s obvious). 

The thread is FUNNY AS FUCK. 

It also raises the issue. That trolls are bad for this forum and any forum. They’re bad. Period. Everyone agrees on that. Troll behavior is easy to spot. So ban them. Seems easy. 

Easy solution. If the posts they make are all bad, filled with bad advice, filled with nonsense then warn them. “Shut the fuck up” would work well and if they continue then ban them. They would come back as an alt handle but if they are legit members then lesson learned. If they’re a troll, they’ll be back to troll and be banned again.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Instead of preaching to me like I’m a 5 year old, why don’t you look at this thread like the majority of us are (and it’s obvious).
> 
> The thread is FUNNY AS FUCK.
> 
> ...


No one needs you to save anything. The members of this forum do a fine enough job of keeping our the riff raff on their own.

Like I said before, you guys keep doing what you do when Intel, or some troll, says/does something stupid. In parallel I will try to mentor Intel.imperitive; which we've already had several private conversations.

It sounds like you agree with me, so not sure what you are even arguing at this point.

Anyway, It's that simple.. no need for theatrics. Not like you're going to win an Oscar for this performance you are putting on here  🤣


----------



## shackleford (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Instead you guys get the flame forum


So you're finally moving this thread?


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ban me then. 🤷‍♂️ I think that would be great. Keep the @Intel.imperitive and @MindlessWork and get rid of me.
> 
> I’m sure that would work well. Ban members that contribute a mix of quality info and entertainment that keeps people glued to the “dramatics”. But keep the guys that give shit advice because they aren’t about this lifestyle at all. 👍
> 
> I’m not walking on thin ice hoping and praying that the benevolent moderators don’t “give me what I wish for”. That’s fucking lame.


It's never even crossed my mind. I doubt that it ever will.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> So you're finally moving this thread?


No, I was just telling BBBG that you guys don't get to decide who stays and who is banned from the forum. Instead you have the flame forum, where anyone can go to bash who ever they want without moderator intervention.

This thread will not be moved to the flame forum.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's never even crossed my mind. I doubt that it ever will.


I've decided to just let him throw his tantrums 🙄


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No one needs you to save anything. The members of this forum do a fine enough job of keeping our the riff raff on their own.
> 
> Like I said before, you guys keep doing what you do when Intel, or some troll, says/does something stupid. In parallel I will try to mentor Intel.imperitive; which we've already had several private conversations.
> 
> ...


I want that Oscar!

Again, that’s the entertainment part. Imagine how boring the forum would be if it was just dry straight talk about weightlifting? Ever look at SST forum? Boring. 

You need dramatics. In fact, have an awards show. Get a banner in the profile. Intel and Mindless could have “Troll” as their banner. 

You could have the banner that reads “Forum’s biggest dickhead”. 🤣 Eh? See what I did there? So much potential.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Jesus Christ are you 15 again? Melodramatic much


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Nuke this stupid thread already.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nuke this stupid thread already.


@Send0 says this isn’t a democracy. So fuckoff with your “nuke this thread”. You don’t get to decide. Nah nah nah nah.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus Christ are you 15 again? Melodramatic much


Yes. And very very VERY much. 

What’s the difference between dramatic and melodramatic?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

You are like a teenage girl.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You are like a teenage girl.


Yes. 

And thank you for pointing that out. 

I’m not gonna change though. So go ahead and hit the ignore button homie. Or don’t. IDGAF.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Someone who refuses to use the ignore feature suggesting others use it. It's palpable.
The hypocrisy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Someone who refuses to use the ignore feature suggesting others use it. It's palpable.
> The hypocrisy.


Now who’s obsessed? 

Here ya go you big baby. You’re on ignore now. First and only. 😽


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I win.


Hate to break it to you, but he didn't actually put you on ignore... I checked. 😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but he didn't actually put you on ignore... I checked. 😂


Me too!  🤣


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I won't explain again, nor will I be replying to this thread again. However I will be quietly watching and waiting.





Send0 said:


> Last time I chime in.





Send0 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but he didn't actually put you on ignore... I checked. 😂


Can't help it can you?


----------



## Yano (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok here I go ,,,, sit down and listen tight. 

I'm sure most of you have noticed in one way or another I am a retard magnet. An I am the idiot that will try over and over to try and reach some one with out prejudging them. 

My Aunt , Mothers sister , was basically still a 6 year old at 59 when she passed away. She had several issues but was a beautiful soul with a huge smile that knew the words to every broadway musical. 

My Grandmother helped start and form a group in NJ called The Fairlawn Opportunity Center , a place for folks with special needs to go , make friends , work on projects she even got some local companies to send piece work like putting bobby pins on the display cards and such so the clients there could earn money and have jobs. 

Our oldest has Aspergers Syndrome , high functioning autism , I've fought teachers schools bullys parents in parking lots ,, and I've stood crying my eyes out at the Special Olympics when he won his firs medal ,,, I'd walk through hell and spit in the devils face for that kid ,, he's my fucking hero. Now he has his own family a great job in south carolina and life is good. 

This is my first forum like this. I don't know whos a troll from another board , I don't know the history between every one. I just take folks at face value. 

So when some one seems a little lost , or a bit simple , or might not fit in. I'm the one that will engage , ask what's up , get a feel for them as it were. I don't judge folks because I've been around folks with special needs all my life. Its hard for me to tell the difference between special needs and troll. 

I've spoken to Intel over and over as I would my kids. He told me he understood why folks were upset and promised me he would stick to his lane and not offer up random AAS advice like he was a scholar on the subject and instead speak only on his DNP experience. I personally have no experience with DNP so I cant judge his information as accurate without looking it up like any other bro-scientist. 

So for what it's worth , I am sorry If I have caused folks that might be better off gone to over stay their welcome. I root for the underdog and have a habit of herding lost sheep. Just my nature I reckon.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but he didn't actually put you on ignore... I checked. 😂


Fuck ing LAME


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 3, 2022)

The longer this thread goes on, the more he gets what many think he wants...attention. At some point, we need to agree to disagree and let this die.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> The longer this thread goes on, the more he gets what many think he wants...attention. At some point, we need to agree to disagree and let this die.


Who @BigBaldBeardGuy ?? ....


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have been in a close personal sexual relationship with Stacy, my girlfriend, for five years now.  I carry a picture of her in my wallet and we are very close.  When times get rough or people on the board start getting on my nerves, I take out her picture and look at it.

And I think to myself. "If I can survive five years with this fucking psychopath, I can survive any of the idiots here," lol.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> I have been in a close personal sexual relationship with Stacy, my girlfriend, for five years now.  I carry a picture of her in my wallet and we are very close.  When times get rough or people on the board start getting on my nerves, I take out her picture and look at it.
> 
> And I think to myself. "If I can survive five years with this fucking psychopath, I can survive any of the idiots here," lol.


Amen brother


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

What!?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

That's why I say nuke this thread


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's why I say nuke this thread


I'm gonna say some ppl take this wayyyyy too serious. It's a bb forum for fuck sake. Learn some stuff share some info crack some jokes it ain't that serious. Gee whiz


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Who @BigBaldBeardGuy ?? ....



You mean BigBeautifulBinaryGender? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm going to be an asshole for a second and bring politics into this...because this thread isn't filled with enough fuckery. Yet. 

Right man say left man does cancel culture. Left man say right man does cancel culture. I am looking at people from both sides all the damn time that just want to silence people that they don't agree with or just don't like. Even paps was like "nuke this thread." It's not healthy to want to control who or what can be heard "for the greater good...."

I've got like 10-12 people blocked right now. I just don't care for them to interact with me....for whatever reason. Do this instead. 

And even though they are blocked...I'll still occasionally check ignored content to make sure there's no fuckery about.

And I don't care what kind of advice he gives. I've had a respected bro correct me for telling a new bro to take a SERM for rapid onset drol gyno--respected bro said "adex is stronger." You don't know what you don't know...nor do I. 

Combatting bad ideas with good ideas in an insane internet fight extravaganza is what this place is all about. 

So why let him stay? Well, he's obviously young... probably retarded...maybe even mentally ill...but he got his ideas from somewhere. If you boot new bad ideas out without battling them, you get a bunch of 1990s kids that thought mountain dew was as good as birth control....and then that we all have to live through the "teen mom" phase on tv. 

And whoever that girl was that decided to leave because send0 didn't do as he was told..i didn't even know who she was. 😂 I'm sure I'll be devastated by her loss. 

Staff has reminded us plenty of times the "we don't have the first amendment on this forum"...and we don't. But...a few months ago people wanted to restrict the flame forum. Now they want to ban a retard. Bad precedent. 

Viva la UG!


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 4, 2022)

Okay I'm done with this as I am just going to move on as I don't want to be attacked nor it is my thing to attack others. BBBG I do have to say he's knowledgeable and articulate and I hold nothing against him at all and also I hold no grudges here with anyone else.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm going to be an asshole for a second and bring politics into this...because this thread isn't filled with enough fuckery. Yet.
> 
> Right man say left man does cancel culture. Left man say right man does cancel culture. I am looking at people from both sides all the damn time that just want to silence people that they don't agree with or just don't like. Even paps was like "nuke this thread." It's not healthy to want to control who or what can be heard "for the greater good...."
> 
> ...



Hold up a second

Anadrol does not aromatise.
Elaborate lol.

I mean, bloodwork posted on a few boards that show e2 being ar similar levels with similar test doses, one with Adrol, one without
And the Gyno formed during the Adrol cycle

If the thought process of Adrol "Supercharges" the estrogen receptors to be more.... well receptive guess... is true, then certainly crashing your e2 levels will work

But I'd say that's far from the most effective method of combatting anadrol induced gyno.
Why not have a SERM bind to said receptors as opposed to crashing ew, which is not s fun experiencd

Can you elaborate?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hold up a second
> 
> Anadrol does not aromatise.
> Elaborate lol.
> ...


Lots of anecdotal reports of people getting gyno onset, despite the fact that drol doesn't aromatize. Just like how Tren doesn't aromatize, but it is still possible to get gyno through the prolactin pathway.

Everyone admits that gyno from drol feels like a mystery, but there are plenty of cases of it happening.. including several members on this board.

Joliver was arguing for a SERM, and who ever was debating with him said to use an AI.

I agree with you, a SERM makes way more sense than an AI for gyno.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hold up a second
> 
> Anadrol does not aromatise.
> Elaborate lol.
> ...



Remember that one time when I said "don't ban people" for stuff? I lied. Ban @silentlemon1011 . Right now. Jk.

I was the guy saying to take the SERM. The other dude was like "you better get on that adex."

But...as a general statement...for the most part...rapid onset [any roid induced] gyno needs a SERM to bind to the receptor to keep from getting boobies while you get your hormones in shape. The AI argument can commence after the dude can safely skip the lingerie section.

And being a DHT derivative, drol is not a traditional pathway to estrogen since the it isn't a substrate for the aromatase enzyme. 

The non-traditional pathways to estrogen (or agonist action) are currently....unknown. 

PHANTOM GYNO. 

I got itchy nips on 100mg a day run on drol and my estrogen level was at 30(ish) on letro....the most potent AI available to me at the time.  So that's my experience.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

Fuck you're too goddamn smart jol. It's scary sometimes. 
I love you don't hurt me


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck you're too goddamn smart jol. It's scary sometimes.
> I love you don't hurt me



POB whom was admin here for years clued me into how smart this guy is.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

It's scary


----------



## shackleford (Apr 4, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay I'm done with this as I am just going to move on as I don't want to be attacked nor it is my thing to attack others. BBBG I do have to say he's knowledgeable and articulate and I hold nothing against him at all and also I hold no grudges here with anyone else.


This is your first post in the thread. how are you done if you never even got started?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck you're too goddamn smart jol. It's scary sometimes.
> I love you don't hurt me





SFGiants said:


> POB whom was admin here for years clued me into how smart this guy is.




Iron sharpens iron. I've been in the trenches with some of you fellas so long that we've been forced to adapt or fail. Running on 10 years now. 

@SFGiants has been a part of my progression as a lifter with his knowledge for a lot of damn years. We've also fucked some shit up together...good times...and better stories. 

So it's never one dude that just walks in and knows it all. My success and what it seems like I just intuitively know, is all a reflection of this forum...and this forum alone. 

I walked in here with a William Llewellyn anabolics guide GED...but now happily hang my doctorate of UG over my bed. 

That's why it pisses me off so much that people want to leave this place. No better place. No better people.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Iron sharpens iron. I've been in the trenches with some of you fellas so long that we've been forced to adapt or fail. Running on 10 years now.
> 
> @SFGiants has been a part of my progression as a lifter with his knowledge for a lot of damn years. We've also fucked some shit up together...good times...and better stories.
> 
> ...


hardknocks and ug. I'm a freshman here.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> hardknocks and ug. I'm a freshman here.



Glad you're here, buddy. For sure. 🍻


----------



## shackleford (Apr 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Glad you're here, buddy. For sure. 🍻


me too haha. im glad somebody left the breadcrumbs that led me here


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> hardknocks and ug. I'm a freshman here.


So that puts me at kindergarten.


----------



## Cochino (Apr 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So that puts me at kindergarten.


You and me both bro.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 4, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So that puts me at kindergarten.


dont sell yourself short man


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> dont sell yourself short man


I don't. I always think I have something to contribute. This place has it all. I'm not heading anywhere.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Iron sharpens iron. I've been in the trenches with some of you fellas so long that we've been forced to adapt or fail. Running on 10 years now.
> 
> @SFGiants has been a part of my progression as a lifter with his knowledge for a lot of damn years. We've also fucked some shit up together...good times...and better stories.
> 
> ...


I try my best to learn and pass on whatever I learn from you og's and try and avoid giving bad advice and specifically about offering advice I'm naive to but and point them in the right direction.

I suppose if I stay I might be half as smart as you one day if I'm lucky.
It would take to long to type out all of you who are awesome buti try and acknowledge you when I can!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I try my best to learn and pass on whatever I learn from you og's and try and avoid giving bad advice and specifically about offering advice I'm naive to but and point them in the right direction.
> 
> I suppose if I stay I might be half as smart as you one day if I'm lucky.



Paps, you're a good man. I always enjoy seeing you around. 

And if you hang in there long enough, it just becomes your language... and you speak it fluently.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

I know this isn't directly related but it's been brought up and I've been drinking *shocking*

I also understand wanting to expand the traffic here and bringing in new people, shit I'm still new. Build grow etc. Is there ever a quantity over quality vice versa? Or the opposite? More people more knowledge, more people more idiots. I understand not wanting to great wall of China the place. Ideas, knowledge grow stagnant.



There have been times I could have been perma banned among others I like. What's the solution?
Is where we are at enough or not enough.
More mods with different outlooks. Stricter rules but ability to bend them?

Ugh gf is mad can't continue


----------



## Send0 (Apr 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I know this isn't directly related but it's been brought up and I've been drinking *shocking*
> 
> I also understand wanting to expand the traffic here and bringing in new people, shit I'm still new. Build grow etc. Is there ever a quantity over quality vice versa? Or the opposite? More people more knowledge, more people more idiots. I understand not wanting to great wall of China the place. Ideas, knowledge grow stagnant.
> 
> ...


As time goes on, the people who have been very active here for a while will begin to have other priorities in life, or lose interest.

Not everyone, but this is very atypical of people in general. Just look at the archive posts going back to 2012, and tell me how many of those people we still see today.

We need fresh blood to keep the forum going as it has been.

There is a balance of quality to quantity for sure, but I don't think it's for any of us to say who is and isn't allowed to be here. Some people start off on the wrong foot, and turn it around completely.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 4, 2022)

What are your thoughts on expanding the amount of mods we have. Some being harsh verse others wanting to be lenient?  I'm assuming that although it's up to each other's discretion independently but at times it takes you all to vote or discuss various decisions. *Assuming* that's how is managers do it in the kitchen 

Work load and all. We have a lot of veteran staff here who probably don't want the full time job or may already have it and we don't know but...

Seeker made a good point in my opinion. 18+ only.
Jack is a prime example. He's gone now I can't remember but I think he was barely legal

I think if any under age comes here should be instant ban. Can't look good in any search engine if an underage kid asking about peds even if it's positive advice to avoid. We aren't parents.

The whole I know you're going to do it anyway so do this or research and come back could ultimately backfire.


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What are your thoughts on expanding the amount of mods we have. Some being harsh verse others wanting to be lenient?  I'm assuming that although it's up to each other's discretion independently but at times it takes you all to vote or discuss various decisions. *Assuming* that's how is managers do it in the kitchen
> 
> Work load and all. We have a lot of veteran staff here who probably don't want the full time job or may already have it and we don't know but...
> 
> ...


😆 Did you sneak off into the shitter? You do have a point tho. I would think people should have access to the info you guys have here. The training and aas info her is very important knowledge. Either way this is turning into a very very interesting chat. Ignore me and continue.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> This is your first post in the thread. how are you done if you never even got started?


He got mixed up on what alt account he was logged into

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Lots of anecdotal reports of people getting gyno onset, despite the fact that drol doesn't aromatize. Just like how Tren doesn't aromatize, but it is still possible to get gyno through the prolactin pathway.
> 
> Everyone admits that gyno from drol feels like a mystery, but there are plenty of cases of it happening.. including several members on this board.
> 
> ...





Joliver said:


> Remember that one time when I said "don't ban people" for stuff? I lied. Ban @silentlemon1011 . Right now. Jk.
> 
> I was the guy saying to take the SERM. The other dude was like "you better get on that adex."
> 
> ...



Yup
Blows my mind how people in this day and age would crash Estro to combat a DHT deriv induced gynocomastia

Side note, Nolva for fast action on a gyno flare up
Ralox doesnt do shit for a flare up, I've experimented on several occasions and Nolva relieves sensitivity quickly wheras Ralox does not

On the other hand, Ralox will KEEP it away and has a better/healthier side effect profile/does r make me feel like shit.
Personally I like to pop Nolva and Ralox at the same time, then cease Nolva at 3 days or when sensitivity disappears

Wheras Ralox alone, I've been 10 days with continued sensitivity on the same amount of Test/ same e2 

Weird because Ralox has a higher binding affinity/better specificity to the estrogen receptors in the breast 

Weird


----------



## Yano (Apr 4, 2022)

Some of these posts are starting to look like a mutual admiration society meeting .. what is this a love in ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm just here for the lolz,
Don't need to be smart when you got the Juice 😎🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 4, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm just here for the lolz,
> Don't need to be smart when you got the Juice 😎🧃



And apparently the fatties
(Beat you hoes to it....*sip*sip*)


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 4, 2022)

I’m just going to stir the pot a bit and point out that a lot of the people calling for banning have expressed anti cancel-culture and pro free-speech sentiments in other threads. 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m just going to stir the pot a bit and point out that a lot of the people calling for banning have expressed anti cancel-culture and pro free-speech sentiments in other threads.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


You should know by now the cry of the far right. Do as I say not as I do. Hypocrisy conquers all.
Oh, and can I interest you in some far fetched conspiracies?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You should know by now the cry of the far right. Do as I say not as I do. Hypocrisy conquers all.
> Oh, and can I interest you in some far fetched conspiracies?



It was Trump
Hes worse than Mao and Stalin combined


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> He got mixed up on what alt account he was logged into
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yessir. Anyone good with computers would be able to see that he’s got dozens of alt handles. Uses a VPN though. 

The MindlessWork handle itself is a character. Nobody would have their real life facial photos circulating and attached to their ongoing handle tied to the rumors that surround him. Common sense. That’s just one of the many characters that the troll portrays online. 

Intel is another alt handle. 

It wouldn’t be surprising if all of the handles go back to the hacker/scammer Blue Run that holds so much animosity against UGLs and steroid forums. The guy is a nut job.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You should know by now the cry of the far right. Do as I say not as I do. Hypocrisy conquers all.
> Oh, and can I interest you in some far fetched conspiracies?


Perfect lead in to the post that I was working on when you posted this. 

I guess I’m “far-right”. Whatever that is defined as.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perfect lead in to the post that I was working on when you posted this.
> 
> I guess I’m “far-right”. Whatever that is defined as.



Orange man bad


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You should know by now the cry of the far right. Do as I say not as I do. Hypocrisy conquers all.
> Oh, and can I interest you in some far fetched conspiracies?


Eh, I don’t think it’s a right vs. Left thing. It’s more that people in general like free speech until they don’t like free speech.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Perfect lead in to the post that I was working on when you posted this.
> 
> I guess I’m “far-right”. Whatever that is defined as.


I wasn't expecting you to take the bait on that one. Yes, I grouped people. I don't consider you to be far right. The real far right people are the ones that cry non-stop and try to force their opinions on others. The real far right people refuse to see reality. 

I don't see you trying to force your political opinions on anyone here multiple times daily so IMO I wouldn't call you far right.

Even if you are far right though, it doesn't matter to me. We could still be besties forever. 😘


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Orange man bad


Take it back motherfucker! Orange man is better than God and YOU KNOW THIS.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I wasn't expecting you to take the bait on that one. Yes, I grouped people. I don't consider you to be far right. The real far right people are the ones that cry non-stop and try to force their opinions on others. The real far right people refuse to see reality.
> 
> I don't see you trying to force your political opinions on anyone here multiple times daily so IMO I wouldn't call you far right.
> 
> Even if you are far right though, it doesn't matter to me. We could still be besties forever. 😘


I’m a conspiracy kook for sure though!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m a conspiracy kook for sure though!


You can't be as bad as Wes though and he and I still got/get along.
I guess my litmus test for the above is this: Was Sandy Hook a false flag?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Sandy Cheeks a false flag?


I'm gonna leave this riggghhht here...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 4, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna leave this riggghhht here...
> View attachment 20308


wtf


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

I think this thread is actually inviolation of rule 4: Soliciting sponsors or members to go to other forums. But I'm a bit confused on the word soliciting and in general.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think this thread is actually inviolation of rule 4: Soliciting sponsors or members to go to other forums. But I'm a bit confused on the word soliciting and in general.



Youre in violation of all the anti trolling rules

So fuck off


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre in violation of all the anti trolling rules
> 
> So fuck off


I wish those existed. 

I may have to do what the police do, use the umbrella 'disturbing the peace'. 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wish those existed.
> 
> I may have to do what the police do, use the umbrella 'disturbing the peace'. 🤣



Yeahz that was my point
His point is stupid, so i figured id create a stupid point as well


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre in violation of all the anti trolling rules
> 
> So fuck off


Well, those rules should exist and I'm all for it. All I would have to do to be free of that rule is post a picture of my face with a paper that has UGBB written on it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, those rules should exist and I'm all for it. All I would have to do to be free of that rule is post a picture of my face with a paper that has UGBB written on it.



Sure thing champ
Go ahead and call the guy who you post pictures of and ask him to do it


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sure thing champ
> Go ahead and call the guy who you post pictures of and ask him to do it


I'm sorry, but you fail to realise that at some point, your counter-trolling just merges into trolling counterly.  

Really?! If I post a picture with UBGG written on a peice of paper you'll just claim I called the guy (myself) up and got the picture?? You already believe it's me even without one, so you're trolling as it is. I've heard mods say a similar thing before, something around the lines of "At some point your responses become trolling themselves".


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm sorry, but you fail to realise that at some point, your counter-trolling just merges into trolling counterly.
> 
> Really?! If I post a picture with UBGG written on a peice of paper you'll just claim I called the guy (myself) up and got the picture?? You already believe it's me even without one, so you're trolling as it is. I've heard mods say a similar thing before, something around the lines of "At some point your responses become trolling themselves".



Water is wet


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wish those existed.
> 
> I may have to do what the police do, use the umbrella 'disturbing the peace'. 🤣


Loitering with intent to commit Mopery.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think this thread is actually inviolation of rule 4: Soliciting sponsors or members to go to other forums. But I'm a bit confused on the word soliciting and in general.


No I wasn't soliciting you to go to another forum in the OP, as a psychopath* you shouldn't be on the internet at all.

*Schizophrenic; sociopath troll whatever you are


----------



## Achillesking (May 14, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> No I wasn't soliciting you to go to another forum in the OP, as a psychopath* you shouldn't be on the internet at all.
> 
> *Schizophrenic; sociopath troll whatever you are


Neither. Just a 43 year old virgin in his moms basement


----------



## shackleford (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm a bit confused on the word soliciting and in general


145iq my ass.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, those rules should exist and I'm all for it. All I would have to do to be free of that rule is post a picture of my face with a paper that has UGBB written on it.


It's possible to troll and still be a real person.

Just saying... 🙄


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You can't permaban me without a reason or warning at the very least. I haven't broken the rules, and I'll demand the rules be amended before any action is taken. A formal change to the public rules. How are you gonna vet who's a noob and who's not? It can't just apply to me alone. It would have to be a general rule.


Eventually you piss off  everyone that enforces  the rules  and you don’t have a leg to stand on. Guess what life isn’t fair you don’t have to be treated with fairness if your can’t  follow the same rules . STFU and learn I tried to help you and you trolled me and I was really on your side before that. I hate seeing someone getting ganged up on and I just had a tad bit of faith you meant well you just had some special needs. Well you lost my faith and if you can’t dial it down if I was a mod I would probably make a special rule just for you and it would be a rule I would know you would break this is how shit is done you don’t know anything  and you can’t fit it nor are you willing to learn  then you get the boot .


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Eventually you piss off  everyone that enforces  the rules  and you don’t have a leg to stand on. Guess what life isn’t fair you don’t have to be treated with fairness if your can’t  follow the same rules . STFU and learn I tried to help you and you trolled me and I was really on your side before that. I hate seeing someone getting ganged up on and I just had a tad bit of faith you meant well you just had some special needs. Well you lost my faith and if you can’t dial it down if I was a mod I would probably make a special rule just for you and it would be a rule I would know you would break this is how shit is done you don’t know anything  and you can’t fit it nor are you willing to learn  then you get the boot .


Didn't mean to troll you mate, I dialed down my drugs to a starter cycle, so I took some advice. I also turned it from a cut to a bulk, I also stopped giving advice. Can someone please recognise I'm a bit better now than I was3 months ago. I'm slowly being a smaller and smaller troll


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Didn't mean to troll you mate, I dialed down my drugs to a starter cycle, so I took some advice. I also turned it from a cut to a bulk, I also stopped giving advice. Can someone please recognise I'm a bit better now than I was3 months ago. I'm slowly being a smaller and smaller troll


Ok. You are a bit better than you were 3 months ago.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Eventually you piss off  everyone that enforces  the rules  and you don’t have a leg to stand on. Guess what life isn’t fair you don’t have to be treated with fairness if your can’t  follow the same rules . STFU and learn I tried to help you and you trolled me and I was really on your side before that. I hate seeing someone getting ganged up on and I just had a tad bit of faith you meant well you just had some special needs. Well you lost my faith and if you can’t dial it down if I was a mod I would probably make a special rule just for you and it would be a rule I would know you would break this is how shit is done you don’t know anything  and you can’t fit it nor are you willing to learn  then you get the boot .


He doesn't have support from either CJ or I. 🪤


----------



## TODAY (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Didn't mean to troll you mate, I dialed down my drugs to a starter cycle, so I took some advice. I also turned it from a cut to a bulk, I also stopped giving advice. Can someone please recognise I'm a bit better now than I was3 months ago. I'm slowly being a smaller and smaller troll


You're becoming a fatter troll.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're becoming a fatter troll.


I believe the medically correct term is "chonky".


----------



## TODAY (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I believe the medically correct term is "chonky".


That's a common misconception.

In @Intel.imperitive 's case, the correct term would be "useless piece of shit".


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He doesn't have support from either CJ or I. 🪤


I’m gathering that brother that was kinda my way of hinting it to him as well.  I see the writing on the wall unfortunately he doesn’t live in reality and he can’t see it. He thinks life is fair and there has to be a reason which I know in this case there are many reasons but in reality there doesn’t have to be any fucking justifications .


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. You are a bit better than you were 3 months ago.


He’s got me on ignore so he can’t see when I’m being nice. 🤣


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. You are a bit better than you were 3 months ago.


Thanks man, I honestly wanna be just like you. I really appreciate this


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> I wish those existed.
> 
> I may have to do what the police do, use the umbrella 'disturbing the peace'. 🤣


I got detained under a section 3 last time I went clubbing. They were like "have you been doing any drugs mate" and I was so drunk I was like "No, just some weed" so they both jumped on me took me to the corner, handcuffed me and searched me. They had this look on their faces when I gave them my detail and searched me up. Paranoid Schizophrenic with a lost of charges including burglary, possession of a firearm (only for pretending to have one), affray, assault All on a pharmacy. They just said "mind you bail conditions and let me go". 

Later that night they saw me smoking weed like 5m away and let me off the hook since I did some criminal informant work in the matrix


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I got detained under a section 3 last time I went clubbing. They were like "have you been doing any drugs mate" and I was so drunk I was like "No, just some weed" so they both jumped on me took me to the corner, handcuffed me and searched me. They had this look on their faces when I gave them my detail and searched me up. Paranoid Schizophrenic with a lost of charges including burglary, possession of a firearm (only for pretending to have one), affray, assault All on a pharmacy. They just said "mind you bail conditions and let me go".
> 
> Later that night they saw me smoking weed like 5m away and let me off the hook since I did some criminal informant work in the matrix



Why would you rat?  That's a horrible quality in a person.  I've been setup by a snitch more than once.  They failed to get me on anything because I could tell it was a setup.  Law enforcement uses greed to bust people.  That's one of the ways you can tell if you're dealing with a pig vs someone who wants to blaze.  Maybe I'm alone but I despise rats.  

Slic.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Why would you rat?  That's a horrible quality in a person.  I've been setup by a snitch more than once.  They failed to get me on anything because I could tell it was a setup.  Law enforcement uses greed to bust people.  That's one of the ways you can tell if you're dealing with a pig vs someone who wants to blaze.  Maybe I'm alone but I despise rats.
> 
> Slic.


He's probably lying anyway. But I agree, fuck snitches. That's not a quality that someone should be bragging about.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's probably lying anyway. But I agree, fuck snitches. That's not a quality that someone should be bragging about.


Rats are scum. ASF is full of them.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Rats are scum. ASF is full of them.


Not sure who's worse, rats or politicians 🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (May 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not sure who's worse, rats or politicians 🤔


tough one although the ultimate scum is a politician who is also a Rat.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> tough one although the ultimate scum is a politician who is also a Rat.


Touche sir... which the French pronounce as touchy.

Do not question or fact check my pronunciation. I fully expect everyone to now start saying "touchy" to people when saying touchè. 🤪


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> tough one although the ultimate scum is a politician who is also a Rat.


Also, your avatar throws me off. I almost wrote a completely different response because I thought it was you know who. 🤣


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Why would you rat?  That's a horrible quality in a person.  I've been setup by a snitch more than once.  They failed to get me on anything because I could tell it was a setup.  Law enforcement uses greed to bust people.  That's one of the ways you can tell if you're dealing with a pig vs someone who wants to blaze.  Maybe I'm alone but I despise rats.
> 
> Slic.


I snitched on him for jerking off Infront of children, I didn't snitch on him for stabbing a police officer In the neck. Still feel that way? I don't care one bit about snitching if it's to protect children. I'm also his lawyer in the matrix to get him rights because he's a schzioorenic too.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's probably lying anyway. But I agree, fuck snitches. That's not a quality that someone should be bragging about.


It is when it comes to children.i also reported him to Stormy, (UK's bigges rapper). They're gonna ask about him around Her Majesties Prison Woomwood Scrubs to look him up and check his name. He's probably gonna get stabbed


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2022)

he is a major distraction and should be banned


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2022)

ugly little skinny 7/11 worker


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I snitched on him for jerking off Infront of children, I didn't snitch on him for stabbing a police officer In the neck. Still feel that way? I don't care one bit about snitching if it's to protect children. I'm also his lawyer in the matrix to get him rights because he's a schzioorenic too.



You do realize that makes no sense.  I would get off the gear if your mind isn't right.  It's just going to make shit worse.  Aren't lawyers called something else in the UK?

Slic.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> You do realize that makes no sense.  I would get off the gear if your mind isn't right.  It's just going to make shit worse.  Aren't lawyers called something else in the UK?
> 
> Slic.


Yeah they're called solicitors. I'm born and raised in Canada though. I just have no respect for pedophiles and want to get him from both sides. Only reason I'm his "solicitor" is because he's Schizophrenic and I don't know many. We don't have many rights in the matrix, but I've got a few rights myself for someone who's in a mental hospital/prison in the matrix like having one or two conversations. (I can't talk in the matrix more accurately I can talk but not listen, so I can't have a conversation). And if I standup for him, I'm likely to get more rights myself.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2022)

Hey Bud, Intel.

For what it’s worth, I hope you seek out the help you need. But you’re neither receiving help, listening to those who tried (most of whom gave up a while ago), or offering much to the conversation or community beyond very clear instigation.

Symbolic only, but I changed my vote on this thread. I don’t believe this is the place for you. Please, seek a real life support group. Find people to talk things out with. Maybe start a new hobby and find people there.

For now, this isn’t conducive to anyone. You should have taken the advice a while ago. Seems to be there’s a growing group of people utilizing the ignore button.

Which while responsible, rather than throwing fits or bullying, will further segment the board.

I wish you the best, and I’m imploring you to find a new community.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hey Bud, Intel.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I hope you seek out the help you need. But you’re neither receiving help, listening to those who tried (most of whom gave up a while ago), or offering much to the conversation or community beyond very clear instigation.
> 
> ...


I am listening to people bro. Im not only running 250mg test, and am bulking instead of cutting
 I'm so sad that you feel this way towards me but I wouldn't blame you. I'm sorry sorry that I lost you as a forum friend and will do everything I can to get it back. I'm getting all the help I need in real life trust me. Can you give me some examples of my instigation becauseI don't realise I'm doing this, I would hate to be stirring shit on the forum.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hey Bud, Intel.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I hope you seek out the help you need. But you’re neither receiving help, listening to those who tried (most of whom gave up a while ago), or offering much to the conversation or community beyond very clear instigation.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Keeping him here is objectively bad for every party involved.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

@Intel.imperitive What about trying schizophrenia.com and posting on the forums there?  I think you may get more support that way.  The words you use are not ones that people from the UK use nor are they indicative of Canada either at least not the people I talk to.  I'm somewhat confused as to where you're actually from.

Slic.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> @Intel.imperitive What about trying schizophrenia.com and posting on the forums there?  I think you may get more support that way.  The words you use are not ones that people from the UK use nor are they indicative of Canada either at least not the people I talk to.  I'm somewhat confused as to where you're actually from.
> 
> Slic.


I'm from India originally, nationally born in Canada and moved to the UK 5 years ago.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I am listening to people bro. Im not only running 250mg test, and am bulking instead of cutting
> I'm so sad that you feel this way towards me but I wouldn't blame you. I'm sorry sorry that I lost you as a forum friend and will do everything I can to get it back. I'm getting all the help I need in real life trust me. Can you give me some examples of my instigation becauseI don't realise I'm doing this, I would hate to be stirring shit on the forum.


This is my last response, until you prove otherwise. I’m not going to engage in conversation.

Maybe… idk, heading into the flame forum to talk to the guys you said were being unfair to you in the chat. Continuing to talk there.

That’s like claiming you’re a damsel but then strapping pork chops to yourself and screaming at the dragon.

Or, like getting a pump, rubbing yourself in baby oil, and then dropping the soap over and over again in the alley where the prison guards can’t see you.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I am listening to people bro. Im not only running 250mg test, and am bulking instead of cutting
> I'm so sad that you feel this way towards me but I wouldn't blame you. I'm sorry sorry that I lost you as a forum friend and will do everything I can to get it back. I'm getting all the help I need in real life trust me. Can you give me some examples of my instigation becauseI don't realise I'm doing this, I would hate to be stirring shit on the forum.


Bull.

Fucking.

Shit.

You've routinely weaponized the good will that kindhearted members have shown you.

If somebody extends an olive branch to you, it's guaranteed to come back covered in shit.

At best, you are a sad waste of good advice and assistance.

At worst, you're a fucking cancer.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm from India originally, nationally born in Canada and moved to the UK 5 years ago.



I have a number of friends from India.  Many of the people I partied with were either sikh or hindu with citizenship in India and were in the USA on a visa.  Only a couple of them had citizenship here.  You don't come across as Indian either.  I probably know 20 to 30 people from India and you don't have any of their characteristics.

Slic.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> I have a number of friends from India.  Many of the people I partied with were either sikh or hindu with citizenship in India and were in the USA on a visa.  Only a couple of them had citizenship here.  You don't come across as Indian either.  I probably know 20 to 30 people from India and you don't have any of their characteristics.
> 
> Slic.


He sounds exactly American. Familiar with our slang terms yet never once using any Brittish slang. Odd.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He sounds exactly American. Familiar with our slang terms yet never once using any Brittish slang. Odd.



Correct.  If he has lived there for 5 years then his verbage would be different.  I am not believing where he says he has lived or grew up or anything.  

Slic.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Correct.  If he has lived there for 5 years then his verbage would be different.  I am not believing where he says he has lived or grew up or anything.
> 
> Slic.



I'd show you a picture of my passport but I'd get taken down for posting personal information. I'm sorry I don't use much British slang. I say "innit" a lot, that's British slang. "Bare" meaning very is also British slang.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 16, 2022)

It just seems like intel wants a lot of attention


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'd show you a picture of my passport but I'd get taken down for posting personal information. I'm sorry I don't use much British slang. I say "innit" a lot, that's British slang. "Bare" meaning very is also British slang.



Even with that we don't have any way of knowing if it's real.  I've known guys from France that flew here for business purposes that showed me a fake passport.  I know it was fake because they showed me the real one as well.  

Slic.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 16, 2022)

Not evening going to read it all. He's trying to play a card. I used to try and help you. You're a troll.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Quit the gear and save money for plastic surgery


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2022)

Real talk, I don't know what Intel is all about. I do see that there are quite a few threads about him with lots of pages. Therefore, if he is removed from the board, it might get a little too quiet in here. lol

BTW, I refuse to read 20 pages on comments on this guy.


----------

